# Panama canal bottle



## doubledot (Oct 3, 2011)

Looking for info on Panama canal bottle. This bottle has an applied top and is 10 oz.
 Any info on history and value would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## doubledot (Oct 3, 2011)

Another picture


----------



## towhead (Oct 3, 2011)

Look here:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-6059/tm.htm  -Julie


----------



## doubledot (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It appears that this bottle is different than the ones pictured. I did search e-bay with no success.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey doubledot,

 That's an interesting aqua artifact, if ever I did see one. Thanks for showing us. 

 What's the complete embossing? Is there no maker information on it?

 If I understand the Canal History properly, this was a US Government bottle. I wonder what it contained...

 Here's a couple of old NY Times articles on Commissary goings on that you might find interesting

Times December, 21, 1913. Note the "Mammoth Department Store" contents.

Times July 2, 1914.

 "With few exceptions, our raw materials are purchased from States sources of supply.   Our biggest problems arise with the ordering of bottles, the scheduling of deliveries, and storage after arrival on the Isthmus.  It is not practicable for a number of reasons for us to carry individual stocks of containers for specific items; instead we try to use inexpensive containers that can be adapted to more than one item.   In the eyes of most glass manufacturers, our requirements of bottles are relatively small and in many instances less than the minimum quantities that will be accepted for delivery.  While it may not be possible to alter our style of bottles to a material extent, we nevertheless have a package improvement plan under way at present to improve the general appearance of all our products.  The most noticeable change so far is the replacement of the black metal caps with closures made of white plastic.  Several of the newly designed lables have already made their appearance on the shelves of your commissaries and more will follow periodically until the change is complete." From Panama Canal Review, November 3, 1950.






 "Here is the battleship Ohio going through the cut in the Panama Canal in 1915." From.


----------



## doubledot (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello Surfaceone,

 Thanks for the info. The bottle is embossed on the bottom K.H. 305 and besides the embossing shown in the pictures it has the contents of 10 oz embossed on the heal in the back. Any ideal what it may be worth? Thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 6, 2011)

> The bottle is embossed on the bottom K.H. 305


 
 Hey doubledot,

 For Karl Hutter? Sorry, no clue as to value.

 I neglected to ask you how you came across this guy. Is it a tooled crown? I'm guessing it's post Gould amendment.






 "Commissary Division, Panama Railroad Industrial Laboratory Soda Bottles. These bottles were used when the Panama Canal bottled their own brand of soda pop. Sodas were bottled in the Industrial Laboratory in Mount Hope." From.






 "The I.C.C. Commisary and P.R.R. Depot at Cristobal" From.


----------

